# Sitzkiepe selber bauen



## friedfisch-killer (7. Juli 2009)

Hi@all,

wollte mir für den sommer eine sitzkiepe selber bauen.
Nur ich weiß nicht wie!#c

Könnt ihr mir tipps geben oder notfalls eure ausrangierten sitzkiepen anbieten?

Am besten ihr gebt mir eine richtige anleitung.

sie sollte aus Holz(Sch*** auf das gewicht)bestehen und ein paar schubfächer

danke von dennis alias friedfisch-killer|wavey:


----------



## Bienzli (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

Da ich noch nicht Auto fahren darf und eine weitere Strecke bis zu meinem Angelgewässer hinlegen muss, hab ich mir eine ganz einfache Holzkiste gebaut, welche in den Fahrrahdanhänger passt. Dort drinn kann ich sehr viel Gerät verstauen, jedoch die Ruten haben keinen Platz. Links und recht habe ich Griffe hingeschraubt, welche ich Porblemlos als Rutenhalter verwenden kann. Auf der Kiste montierte ich noch zwei Rutenablagen, ideal für die Stippruten. Leider bietet sie keine Gelegenheit zum sitzen, ist jedoch sehr praktisch!!! Werde noch ein Foto reinstellen.

lg Adi


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Opas-Sitzkiepe-D...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

http://cgi.ebay.de/Angelsitzkiepe-A...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Kannste ja mal durchgucken, weil das selberbauen würde teurer werden und dann evtl auch nicht so gut halten.

Greetz FF


----------



## tiger25 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

ja das ist eigendlich ganz einfach einfach papier und bleistieft nehmen und drauf los zeichnen und material suchen ich will mir auch eine selber bauen hab aber einige problem und keine zeit los zu legen


----------



## ali-angler (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

hab mir ne Sitzkiepe für 15 euronen gebraucht gekauft, mit Metall Body, Holz fächern und oben das Polster zum Sitzen, allein die Materialkosten sind teurer


----------



## stefano89 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

Die Materialkosten weren aber die wenigsten hier in der Bastelecke interessieren. Und wenn man was gescheites kauft, dann kommste mit selberbauen doch billiger hin, wenn mans denn richtig macht.
Meine Sitzkiepe ist keine wirkliche High-Tech-Kiepe, aber doch schon mit verstellbaren Füßen usw. Sie ist aus der Mosella Club Line und hat ohne Anbauteile um die 120€ gekostet. Das war vor 3 oder 4 Jahren, mittlerweile würde ich mir auch eher selber eine bauen. Jetzt hab ich sie aber, darum wird sie dieses Jahr umgebaut und verbessert.

Zum Eigenbau sollte man einfach mal planen, wie Groß sie werden soll, damit man noch gut drauf sitzen kann, also was die beste Sitzhöhe für dich ist. Dann planen, in wieviele Fächer du diese Höhe aufteilen willst, dabei schon beachten, was du reintun möchtest. Dann die Fächer einzeln zusammenbauen, mit den gleichen Außenmaßen, hinten die Fächer mit Scharnieren zusammenbasteln, vorne noch einen Schließmechanismus dran, dann hast du schonmal den Grundaufbau. Oben eine Fläche zum Sitzen, wenn möglich gepolstert, Füße unten dran...

Nun kannst du natürlich noch die Fächer einteilen, Schubladen einbauen, wenn du willst, Trageriemen, Fächer für lose Posen auspolstern, Lackierung und und und...

Als Material sollte Sperrholz in Stärken zwischen 4mm und 8mm genügen, alles andere wird zu schwer werden. Stärkeres (8mm) würde ich für die Außenwände nehmen, dünneres für die Innenböden und Unterteilungen, weil die nicht so viel aushalten müssen.
Zum zusammenbauen eignet sich hierfür gut eine Nagelpistole und zusätzlich Holzleim.

Nur eine grobe Beschreibung wie ich das angehen würde.
Ich werde mir zB für eine Schublade, in der ich Posen aufbeware, einen klappbaren Deckel aus dünnem Sperrholz anbauen und das ganze oben wie unten mit Schaumstoff auskleiden, sodass die Schwimmer fest dazwischen sitzen und nichtmehr rumfliegen. Dann werde ich noch an den Seiten Gummi-Scheibchen ankleben, wo die Metallöse des Trageriemens auf die Kiepe schlägt, um Lackabplatzer zu vermeiden...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Theo254 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

ähm sorry ihr habt anscheinend nicht gemerkt das der tröööt 
vom 07.2009 kommt
der te hat bestimmt schon eine sitzkiepe


----------



## stefano89 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

Und vllt hast du gemerkt, dass derjenige, der den Thread ausgegraben hat, sich auch eine selber bauen möchte...wenn er einen eigenen Thread eröffnet, dann gibts wieder auf die Ohren vonwegen "SuFu benutzen, das Thema gabs schon", also ists doch ok, den schon vorhandenen Thread zu benutzen, um nochmal nachzuhaken. 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Theo254 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

ich habe das eigentlich so gedeutet ,dass tiger25 
dem te sagen wollte ,das es ganz einfach ist sich eine sitzkiepe zu bauen.

falls ich das in den falschen hals bekommen habe ,muss ich mich entschuldigen 

sorry mädels 
schönen abend noch 

gruss 
theo


----------



## omnimc (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sitzkiepe selber bauen*

und wo sind nu die bilder hat ja 2 winter zeit gehabt zum baum also her mit dem bildern!!!! raum starten und keine erfolge zzzzzzz.


----------

